# Employment search



## sherrie1420 (Aug 2, 2010)

My hubby and I are hoping to move the family to Nova Scotia. He is a security technician with ADT here in Wales. We approached the company a few years ago in Toronto who told us they would struggle to get the LMO. I am a real estate agent, so it would be difficult for me to find work without doing the course first. Does anyone have any advice for us in finding employment? Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

sherrie1420 said:


> My hubby and I are hoping to move the family to Nova Scotia. He is a security technician with ADT here in Wales. We approached the company a few years ago in Toronto who told us they would struggle to get the LMO. I am a real estate agent, so it would be difficult for me to find work without doing the course first. Does anyone have any advice for us in finding employment? Thanks


You cannot work in real estate without doing the study course and passing the exam. Checkout the NS PNP for possibilities.


----------



## sherrie1420 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I have contacted NSAR and they have said that it can be studied from the UK, but I am reluctant to spend the money when even if I pass there is no guarantee that we could immigrate. This is why we are looking at hubby's profession more than mine at present. 

Is there a list of NS occupation shortages?


----------



## sherrie1420 (Aug 2, 2010)

Am I right in thinking that intracompany transfers do not need an LMO?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

sherrie1420 said:


> Am I right in thinking that intracompany transfers do not need an LMO?


That is my understanding but the Government of Canada must give approval in some form or another.


----------



## sherrie1420 (Aug 2, 2010)

Would that be dealt with by the employer in Canada or when we apply in London? Thanks for all your advice.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

sherrie1420 said:


> Would that be dealt with by the employer in Canada or when we apply in London? Thanks for all your advice.


I would think the Canadian employer, being the hiring agency, would need to contact Canadian Immigration Canada (CIC) to provide information.


----------

